# Anhydrous?



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone on here had any luck applying anhydrous to grass?


----------



## hayfarmer (Nov 9, 2008)

Not very effecient. The anhydrous ammona has to be applied in the soil. The furrow made by the apllicator does not seal well in sod fields, thus a lot of the ammona excapes, not to mention you end up with a rough field and weed in the distrubed soil.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

XT GRASS
Click and check it out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

OkhayBallr said:


> XT GRASS
> Click and check it out.


So you selling them or what?


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

No im just not beliving all that is said on web page, and was wondering if anyone here has actually tried it!!


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

and I was informed that anhydrous will kill gophers and sand burs


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

what the heck is that on the tire a deer?

Daaa Yote ,a Coyote?


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol, no a coyote I carry an ar in tractor for coyote management!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

As far as anhydrous on grass I tried it yrs ago on some bluegrass/timothy.It was a 7 knife app with 36" spacing.125# actual N per ac.I only did it on maybe 1/2 ac but ended up with green strips about a foot wide.Obviously the N did not move far enough to get to all the grass.

I was sidressing corn at the time and tryed my little trial.

I do know of guys that will run an anhyrous bar in a pocket gopher area and they say it works.I've never tried it myself.

Kill sandburrs,probably make them grow better.lol


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Been using AA for over 20 years into bermudagrass sod.

Anhydrous works well in our high swell clay soils. Apply one time during the winter and it is there until the grass takes it up. Here Ammonia ties into the clay as a part of the cation exchange complex. 
The idea is it becomes a slow release fertilizer.

How it works is use an opening coulter in front of the knife and a closing packing wheel or closing disk behind the knife. The anhydrous also protects phosphate applied down the same slot from becoming tied up in the calcium complex we have here.

Anhydrous works well in a high CEC soil, and not worth a hoot in sand.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

I c I need to find out what type of soil is in each field, i know a couple are on river bottom land and are very sandy, with tons of gophers and a sandbur problem, last year i put gopher bait in and it helped a little early in year but they came back bigtime, as for sandburs I sprayed pastura, which i had the same results. I have a friend in next county that swears by anhydrous claiming to get 100 sm sq per acre per cutting, and I know I was nowhere near that this year spraying 15gal per acre of 32-0-0....


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Try putting gromozone in with the UAN. I suggest you use 45 gallons of 32% N as a carrier for the paraquate. 
100 bales is about 3 tons/A of hay, which is roughly 120 to 150 lbs of actual Nitrogen.

Use the herbicide when ever the grassburs/sandburs are still small. If you know as little about seedling grassburs as I do, find some one to do some scouting for you.

A good rule of thumb is 50 lbs of actual nitrogen for each ton of hay. 
You will haul off 32 lbs of nitrogen for every ton of grass hay that is 10% protein.

There are other chemicals to control grassburs that your chemical dealer can suggest,


----------

